# New Wedge Tool Post



## Susquatch (Sep 23, 2022)

A while back members were discussing Accusize Used Tool sales on eBay.

I spotted this:






I've always wished that my BXA piston style was a wedge instead. So I bought it at a good price figuring there was prolly nothing wrong with it that I could not fix.

I'm guessing that whoever originally bought it didn't realize he had to machine the t-bolt to fit his compound.

It was a relatively quick job on the lathe and mill.






Here is is installed.









It fit perfect and works great. What I like most is that the tool height doesnt change when you crank down the wedges.

The extra thread on the TBolt will give me the room I need to install a second Lever to tighten the nut with.

That might be my next project.

Sorry for all the swarf in the photo. I didn't clean up yet after turning the nut. My mill is full of swarf too.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 23, 2022)

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 23, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> How much did you pay for it?



I believe it was 125 plus shipping. I don't even foggily remember the total with tax.


----------

